# Jki 6k diamond stone



## ms4awd (Oct 20, 2016)

Question to anyone who has used these

Do they work well following a chosera 1k or is it better paired with the corresponding jki 1k diamond...

Been using jnats for most carbon steels i have but have a handful of r2 and nenox that i like and looking for a 2 stone progression tgat will work with these steels...

Have the jki 5k soaker and loke it but prefer dplash and go and the 5k is a bitsofter than i like nowadays

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## JBroida (Oct 20, 2016)

do you want my opinion or are you looking for people that have used it aside from me?


----------



## ms4awd (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Jon

Yours as well as any that may have used it, getting ready to order some stuff and wanted to get everything together and the synthetic stones are what i havent decided on yet, hoping to save on forward shipping to me by lumping everything as 1 order/package

Thanks

Mark


----------



## pleue (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd imagine the chosera cuts pretty fast and Is pretty hard based on my limited experience with a 400. I use the jki 1k and jump straight to the 6k and it is a great setup for what I mainly use it for, at work on double bevel knives. I have no complaint about either stone and would imagine it would be a good finisher from the 1k. It responds really well to Aebl, cpm, r2, ginsan, and all the other stainless I've thrown at it.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't speak to the Chosera to 6k as I do not have a chosera, but the 6k is an excellent finisher for double bevel knives. I doubt going from a well finished 1k edge, coming from anything really, wouldn't then finish well on this diamond 6k. It works very well on all steels I have tried, including stainless and carbon, and so long as you get where you want to be after the 1k, the 6k should work very well. In my opinion, one of the best qualities of these diamond stones are their ability to cut, and also the ability to provide finesse and accurate and fast deburring. Even if you came off of the Chosera with a big old burr, the diamonds should make efficient work of it. Just my two cents. I can't speak highly enough about the set. I have sold virtually all of my other stones since getting the set, and get consistent, reliable results, on everything I sharpen. (Still nice to have other stuff to play with for aesthetics, or higher grit refinement, as wanted or needed.)


----------



## JBroida (Oct 20, 2016)

the chosera 1k should be more than fine as a precursor... the 6k diamond is a harder stone, but the surface feels like it has a bit of give... its that same give that helps it provide interesting tactile feedback. While it doesnt feel like its going to be crazy fast, i feel like i'm constantly surprised by how quick previous scratches are removed and burrs can be formed on the 6k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 20, 2016)

Mark, I've had the 1/6K JKI stones for at least two years and two ECG. In my opinion, they are very aggressive stones. They will product swarf instantly without any nagura, just water. They will leave a consistent scratch pattern with just a stroke or two. One definitely has to adjust their technique or your turn gyuto into a petty in no time. 

For maintenance, I wet the 6K and strop using edge trailing strokes on each side of the blade (two light strokes), then pre-finish on Aiiwatani just enough to blend the edge and shoulder. Finish with two edge trailing strokes on a moistened Takenoko.

Works for every steel from SS PM to W#1. 

FWIW, The 1K to me feels even more aggressive. It will lay a burr down with one or two strokes. Theirs no doubt if your hitting the edge with that stone. 

I like them both but their not like any other stone I've ever used, and that's a lot of them.


----------



## ms4awd (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for all thr great insight,really like my chosera 1k work really well for carbon, but i wouldnt begrudge a faster 1k for stainless specially r2 .... tough decision, was looking at tge 1k/6k set for double brvel and stsinless or stick with chosera 1k for everything and diamond 6k for ss and double bevel... single bevels i have covered and sm happy with my progression so these are sttictly for my everyday knives... hate to admit but i can get lazy at times so looking for speed for the everyday knives that take a beating day to day... dont mind a deficated setbit slso dont mind spending less...thanks again gor insights guys, if tgere are sny other members tgat can give thrir 2 cents pls do


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi Mark! I use Jon's combo mainly on those hard to sharpen blades, like this one from Tosho: https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/kni...uchi-tsuchime-gyuto-240-mm-rosewood-octagonal .

It used to be a pain to form a burr on it and after this combo, the game changed completely. Easy to create a burr, it doesn't take ages like before. Those are very efficient stones and the finish it leaves is refined for its speed.


----------



## JDA_NC (Oct 20, 2016)

I love both stones in this set. I haven't bought another stone since I got them almost two years ago. For double bevel knives they're all I really ever use. The speed, ease of use/maintenance, and resulting edges you can get, especially after getting familiar with them, make it hard to go back to anything else.

But if I was only able to keep just one of the pair - I would take the 1k. It cuts ALL steels at such a quick rate that it's come to replace all my coarse and medium grit stones. I don't and wouldn't use it for heavy thinning but it does work well to keep my edges thin during regular sharpening. It sometimes feels a little too coarse for "pure" carbon, but is still great for resetting bevels on them if you need to. For harder stainless, PM, and more wear resistant carbon knives, it's invaluable to me.

The 6k is still a fantastic stone and I agree with everything that's been said here. For me, I find that they really shine as a one-two combo and I'm glad I got them both.

FWIW, I've never used the Chosera 1k but I used to own their 400 grit stone (I gifted it to another cook awhile back) and I find it easier/quicker to raise a burr with the 1k diamond than the Chosera.


----------



## Ruso (Oct 20, 2016)

Interesting topic, really makes you wonder about this stones. What about the reverse? Finishing on 5-6K "standard" stone after 1k JKI diamond? Is this something that works well?


----------



## skiajl6297 (Oct 20, 2016)

I've gone from 1k diamond to naturals with luck. Took longer but still have good results. I think you can get "there" with many different stones/combos. The diamond stones just make it faster and easier to get "there" consistently.


----------



## malexthekid (Oct 20, 2016)

skiajl6297 said:


> I've gone from 1k diamond to naturals with luck. Took longer but still have good results. I think you can get "there" with many different stones/combos. The diamond stones just make it faster and easier to get "there" consistently.



I gotta agree with this.

Though I will say they work so well together i don't know why you wouldn't use them as a combo. And maybe strop with another high grit stone as Mucho does for some extra refinement.

The 1k is scarh quick on carbons. I swear i could raise a burr on my w#2 Ginga with a couple of light stropping motions. It just loves these stones. As does R2/SG2.

Even my Ealy carbon damascus and Aritsugu a-type which are reasonably wear resitant have burrs raised in practically no time.

*Hint for young players always sharpen your carbon last with these stones otherwise the 30 seconds it takes per side to raise a burr with more wear resitant steels seems like forever.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Nov 1, 2016)

I just want to say that the diamonds ROCK and I should have just gotten them first instead of your (also very good) Gesshin 1k/6k combo. They give my sharpest edge, fast, with just the two diamond stones and some stropping on denim. Refined but also very toothy, and the whole process is fast. Like, really fast. The 1k feels unpleasant, if I'm being picky, but is over with quickly. The 6k feels much better.


----------



## panda (Oct 23, 2018)

hey jon, any chance we'll see a 4k version of this stone at some point?


----------



## JBroida (Oct 24, 2018)

panda said:


> hey jon, any chance we'll see a 4k version of this stone at some point?


sadly, not of this version... there are other makers who make a 4k version, but from this maker, these are my favorites. Sorry.


----------



## V1P (Oct 24, 2018)

This is a great combo, the only stones I use nowadays.


----------

